# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Den Cartoon

## Treacle

I'm sorry but this is just absolutely hysterical!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

That is so good.Den's death made me laugh all over again!!

Luv ya 
Layne
xxx

----------


## Treacle

It's brilliant that picture. In a class of it's own!

----------


## true.moon

fab pic

----------


## Treacle

> fab pic


Cracks me up everytime.

----------


## wikcik

loves it

----------


## .:Kitz:.

That is hilarious, where did u get it?

----------


## Katy

thats great

----------


## Treacle

> That is hilarious, where did u get it?


Newspaper, wrote and asked for permission to post it on this board  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

how cool. I really like that though, it makes perfect me laugh just 
thinking bout it!

----------


## Behemoth

Erm....it's not _that_ funny.....

----------


## Jade

> Erm....it's not _that_ funny.....


Thank you for your constructive comment   :Smile:

----------


## Behemoth

Well, I hope people enjoyed reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it. ;-)

----------


## Treacle

I think it's funny.

----------


## Jade

Me too.  And I firmly beleive "If you havent got anything nice to say......

----------


## Behemoth

I was only giving my opinion. That's allowed, right?

----------


## Treacle

I don't care if Osiris didn't find it funny, not the end of the world and not something I'll be losing my sleep over.

----------


## Behemoth

I didn't want anybody to lose sleep over it! I think my comment is being looked at to much. It was just off-handed, I was just adding my opinion!

----------


## SoapWatcher

I thought it was kinda funny

----------


## Treacle

Yay looks Osiris is outnumbered  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Behemoth

Lol. I suppose I have to give up.

----------


## Treacle

LOL it's only a bit of fun hunni  :Smile:

----------


## George

:Rotfl:

----------


## soap_gal_

That's brilliant.

----------


## the_watts_rule

thats cool

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I absoloutly love that, please get us more!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

i thought the cartoon was way cool!  :Thumbsup:   :Clap:

----------


## the_watts_rule

its awesome!

----------


## Tiffany

Lmao!!!!!

----------


## WattsRulee

that well cool!!

----------


## Tamzi

Thats is really goodd.
xxx

----------


## Treacle

It's the funniest ever.

----------


## Emmak2005

Is that supposed to be Zoe weilding the judge's putter? Either that or Kat with long hair! It certainly made me chuckle thought

----------


## Treacle

It's meant to be Zoe, their costumes are the same. Zoe's white jacket and black dress, Chrissie's dress and whatever Sam had on.

----------


## Bryan

if only it had happened like that...

zoe with a hammer hevaier trhan her, doing a matrix flip when she swings it

lmao   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

:Lol:  Thanks for posting, 'tis very funny! Loving the way Zoe's portrayed!

----------


## Treacle

It's the best cartoon pic I've ever seen about a soap. There's been loads of good ones but that's the only one that I've had permisison from a newspaper to use.

----------

